# Dogs on Ferries



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello Dog Owners
Can anyone offer advice as to best/most ecomonical way of taking "wooftie" to France. (Eurotunnel is not an option).
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

POSL, DFDS or Myferylink. Then Brittany Ferries.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you'll find that with the ferries the dog has to stay in the MH. That's why we always use the tunnel (paying for the tickets using Tesco clubcard vouchers).

.... yes I know - our dog is totally spoilt and she'd probably be fine on the car deck!!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Roger 
We cross Dover Calais and use P & O
The dog stays in the camper van for the 2 hour crossing
Absolutely fine
The cost for the dog is £15 each way.
Of course dogs have to have pet passport
and be wormed by a vet before returning to UK
Kev


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Why is the tunnel not an option ?
Its by far the best way for dogs


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

BrianJP said:


> Why is the tunnel not an option ?
> Its by far the best way for dogs


Especially during the winter when the surface crossing can be rough.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow seems to be fine on the short crossings, across the channel, where he remains in the Motorhome 

Although he is a nervy dog

Longer crossings I wouldn't attempt without a dog friendly cabin which seem a nightmare to book unless you plan yonks ahead

Been there see it done it 8O never again

Having said that we travel where possibly on the tunnel where we know he is not anxious or fretting as we can see him

But if that's not an option, for whatever reason 

Wooftie will be fine In the van as long as he/she is happy spending time alone in the van

We can leave the hound from hell in the van for three hours or so(weather permitting )

And he is perfectly fine on our return
Aldra


----------



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the tunnel not an option ?
> ...


"er indoors" has a phobia re going under the water


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get her to practise in the bath!
The Eurotunnel is just that a long tunnel. You don't see anything you hardly know you're moving.
Better your missus feeling a bit scary than your dog going ballistic and puking all over the motorhome.


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

We did both last year, Portsmouth to Caen, dog OK in MH, but he is very placid, and used to being left alone in van. We fretted far more than him. However we returned via tunnel, miles better for dog and us too come to think of it. The crossing takes just over 30 minutes and, as another post said, you'd hardly know you're moving. Beats the ferry in every way, and easier for OH to fret for a few minutes than risk dog on car decks in rough seas, IMHO .

Good luck.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "edw45r24"
> 
> "er indoors" has a phobia re going under the water


Good job you live where you do then - so you can use the southern half of the M.25 :wink:

(especially when going home)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on

It's not that simple

A phobia is just that, no amount of reasoning eases it

The dog will probaballybe more at ease in the van on deck

Than his wife will be on the tunnel

He's asking for help, within constraints of choices

And the channel crossing is fine for dogs

Thousands do it every year

We do the Chunnel where possible because the hound from hell

Is exactly that :lol:  

And needs no help to fire up his protective fury to protect " his" van

And we are the ones who need to calm him down 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

so long as the pooch is normally happy left alone for an hour or so in the van
I see no poblems
They haven't a clue
at sea
under the sea
flying over the sea

Go for it no probs


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This probably won't set your mind at ease - but I'll mention it anyway.

Some years ago before we had a Motorhome we went in our car by Ferry and when we were loaded a Crew member noticed we had a tyre that was going down and needed replacing before we disembarked.

We had to unload the boot to get at the spare wheel and by the time I'd started to change the wheel the Ferry had left the Harbour and was out in the Channel.

As soon as the Ferry hit the first waves in the Channel there was a bl**dy great cacophony of car alarms setting off making an almighty din.

The noise was terrible and luckily I managed to change the wheel in a few minutes and go up on deck.

I'd never realised how the alarms could reverberate around a reasonably small space and I certainly wouldn't fancy travelling below decks on a Ferry with that amount of noise for all the journey.

Normally you don't hear the noise because you're only allowed down to the car deck when in harbour.

If the dog is used to noise and being left alone then they should be fine but after experiencing the racket on the car deck we have only used Eurotunnel when taking our dog.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

